# Question about # of times to have sex during fertile window ...



## Jbuck2013 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey ladies.This will be the first moth we are actively trying to get pregnant and I have done , ots of reading and research but value your opinions and experiences Much more than google  I have always havepute a very regular cycle, having my period the same time every month. When I'm not on birth control, I can feel when I ovulate etc. Based on my predictions, I should ovulate saturday. I have an app so I have something to look at and it shows my fertile window started wednesday. We had sex wed night. IF we were to not have sex again until tomorrow, could I still get preggo? We were both sooo tired from work and my sons b-day party last night, we just went to bed and we may not have an opportunity tonight. I'm just curious if my chances are still good. I have also read about some gender prediction which I know is just theory but the Shettles method makes sense. We both have said we don't care either way as long as the baby is healthy but I think we are both kind of hoping for a girl, we both have a son from previous relationship. Based on the shettles, wed and yesterday would been prime for a girl. Anyway, just rambling I guess. Idk how fertile either of us are, but I got pregnant with my son on birth control and my husband and his ex got pregnant after the first month of trying. Not sure if that matters at all lol, but i thought I would throw it in there .Thanks for reading and in advance for your responses.  I apologize in advance for typos, I am dong this on my tablet and it has it's own mind!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Many people aim for every other day when TTC. Fresh sperm can live for up to 5 days in a good environment. The day before ovulation should be plenty of time to catch the egg. Good luck!


----------



## Jbuck2013 (Mar 20, 2013)

We had sex 3 days before and the day of ovulation. I guess we will see in a couple weeks ! Fingers crossed


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

:dust


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

We try for every other day for the time that I think I might be getting ready to ovulate and after.


----------



## ismewilde (Nov 6, 2015)

Sex everyday around the window- for 7 days...


----------

